# Local Plane Registered To Film Composer James Horner Crashes North Of Santa Barbara



## Kardon (Jun 22, 2015)

It has not yet been officially confirmed that Horner was the pilot, but many sites are reporting his death. His attorney will make a statement Tuesday morning.

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2015/06/ ... a-barbara/


----------



## jcs88 (Jun 22, 2015)

It's been confirmed that James Horner died in that crash. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-33235271


I'm at a loss for words. My heart aches deeply. What a huge, huge loss. James gave so much to this world.


----------



## Rob (Jun 23, 2015)

R.I.P.


----------



## cmillar (Jun 23, 2015)

Terribly sad for everyone. 

Horner was one of the all-time great film composers... no argument there. 

The whole world has been touched by his music at some point over the last 40 years.

All our human emotions, dreams, thoughts, etc. came through in his music.

Sure, he was indebted to many of the old masters for many of his musical ideas. Many people have tried to belittle his contribution based on his recycling his own material or stealing some ideas some Prokofieff. 

Big friggin' deal.

So what? Who doesn't or hasn't been influenced by the past, in order to create art and move forward.

Horner helped moved the art-form forward as well. 

If you don't understand his importance, it's time to check out his music and revisit all the amazing films he wrote for!!!!

RIP, James Horner. Thank you.... we celebrate you.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jun 23, 2015)

Sad news indeed . I was looking forward to hearing what was install for the future Avatar 2 film . He was one of a few film composers that ignited the early flames within me during my teens . 

R.I.P


----------



## _taylor (Jun 23, 2015)

Very sad news. RIP James Horner


----------



## j_kranz (Jun 23, 2015)

Sad news indeed, too many brilliant scores to count.


----------



## mmendez (Jun 23, 2015)

Read about it this morning at work. Very sad to see him go. RIP James Horner. :(


----------



## patrick76 (Jun 23, 2015)

Terrible news. A great loss.


----------



## guitarman1960 (Jun 23, 2015)

Very sad news. R.I.P.


----------



## dannymc (Jun 23, 2015)

RIP, a huge loss to the world of music. a beautiful mind & braveheart still stand out film scores for me of all time.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jun 23, 2015)

Gutted... :(


----------



## schatzus (Jun 23, 2015)

This is just terrible. One of my favorites. 
Huge loss... RIP.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 23, 2015)

RIP


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 23, 2015)

What a composer, gone way too early. I noticed a fundamentally sad vibe during his latest interviews.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 23, 2015)

What a great pleasure James spent us in his life!

Thank you so very much, James!


----------

